# Modifier son theme



## fabrice.jc (9 Mars 2006)

Terrible le sujet sur comment modifier l'apparance d'OSX: mais en cherchant un peu parmis les "vieux" tutoriels sur MOX, j'ai réussi à appliquer une transformation de thème gratuite (sans passer par Shapeshifter qui est payante et gourmande de ressource).

Je me suis donc débarrassé de l'"horrible" Bdm "glossy" à 3 balles pour une BdM sobre et grise "à la cocoa-tiger":
je sais que vous êtes au courant de cette méthode que l'on retrouve chez Resexcellence(themepark), alors pourquoi ne pas adjoindre une méthode 100%français claire et compréhensive de tous à ce magnifique tutoriel pour les plus fauchés d'entre nous?

 Ya des copyrights a respectés ou quoi?


----------



## fabrice.jc (9 Mars 2006)

mon topic ne déclenche pas une foule de réactions à vrai dire ???

Vous êtes tous devant la télé ou quoi? 

Vous auriez pas l'adresse d'un salon de chat "spécial MOX" svp? (ça peut tjrs servir non?)


----------



## AuGie (9 Mars 2006)

Heu si tu as un message pour moi, passe par un Mp, c'est plus simple.

Essaye d'etre plus clair aussi, tu parles de quel modification ?


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Mars 2006)

fabrice.jc a dit:
			
		

> mon topic ne déclenche pas une foule de réactions à vrai dire ???


Pas de réponses au bout d'une demi-heure c'est vraiment fou ça doit être le seul sujet du forum :mouais:


----------



## Bilbo (12 Mars 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Pas de réponses au bout d'une demi-heure c'est vraiment fou ça doit être le seul sujet du forum :mouais:


Je propose qu'on monte un flux RSS spécial fabrice.jc sur les forums MacG. Ça me semble indispensable. 

À+


----------



## Bilbo (12 Mars 2006)

Allez, fabrice.jc, parce qu'on n'est pas là que pour rigoler, un brin d'explication. 

À+


----------



## fabrice.jc (12 Mars 2006)

Merci pour vos réponses: recevez donc mes plates excuses pour mon impatience.

Je rebondis la dessus pour vous demandez l'adresse d'un salon de chat dont le sujet serait mac osx (j'ai rien trouvé sur le net).

MacG n'a pas de salon à ma connaissance: ça serait trop bien non?


----------



## AuGie (12 Mars 2006)

Tu peux aller sur iMagine, c'est un forum spécialisé customisation avec des tutoriel, explication et ...

iMagine


----------



## fabrice.jc (12 Mars 2006)

Merci beaucoup pour ton lien.

Pendant que "je t'ais sous la main", as-tu bien reçu mon message privé? Qu'en penses-tu ?


----------

